# 2006 Mini Cooper Wiring with Harman Kardon Amp



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm replacing my HK factory amp with a MS-8. Can anyone find the wiring at the HK amp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Is the stuff available here for your year/model any help?

Search Wiring Diagrams

(on the "System" drop-down choose "Interior & Driver Amenity")


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

FordEscape said:


> Is the stuff available here for your year/model any help?
> 
> Search Wiring Diagrams
> 
> (on the "System" drop-down choose "Interior & Driver Amenity")


Yes, but unfortunately it does not have the HK system diagram - just the base system.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

https://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/navigation-and-audio/239382-hk-amp-wiring-diagram.html

Look at post #2 and #3 please - I think #3 has the diagrams I need.

However, If I'm reading these diagrams correctly - there are 6 channels up front, not 4 like I thought. That would mean I'd need 10 channels out to re-use all of the stock speakers.

Am I reading this correctly? I'm pretty sure my Mini only has the mid-bass in the door with the tweeter above it. I didn't think the mid range speaker was a two way.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

This helped a LOT. It looks like there is a BMW version of the HK amp and a Mini version. The BMW version has a 3-way front where the Mini is only 2-way. Looks like I'm golden...


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Color codes for the wiring diagram:

If you know the German/English translation of colors...the wire color abbreviations become easier to interpret 
braun BR = brown
blau BL = blue
rot RT = red
gelb GE = yellow
grau GR = gray
schwarz SW = black
weiss (weiß ) WS = white
grun GN = green
orange OR = orange
rosa RS = pink
violett VI = violet


It looks like the front speaker inputs FL- and FR- share the same Brown/Orange wire.... would that even work??


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Labeling wires and figuring out the pin-puts










All figured out. Just need to hook it up and verify...










It was a mess before :-/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've got it working!

Other than the FL door speaker and SL speaker having the same color wires (wtf) - everything came together fine. 

The side speakers in this car are 6x9 DVC speakers! Weird.... 2 ohm per coil. I had to wire them in series and connect them to the MS-8 that way. I tried giving each coil its own channel, but it sounded like garbage. Other than that, I'm happy so far. 

Now it's time to mount it all up and make it look pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Done!


----------



## BrianLehr (Nov 9, 2018)

I know this post is a year old but does any one have a color code wiring diagram for the Mini Cooper Amp ?


----------



## Greenhopper (Nov 27, 2021)

RedAggie03 said:


> Done!


Hi, 

I saw that you have replaced your HK amp with an aftermarket one.
Currently, I'm facing the same. The HK amp is broken, and I want to replace it.
I have the same, but you have figured is out already, and I was wondering if you have a schematic how you connected every thing to get it working. 
I hope you are able to help me with this.


----------



## Greenhopper (Nov 27, 2021)

BrianLehr said:


> I know this post is a year old but does anyone have a color code wiring diagram for the Mini Cooper Amp ?


Looking at the wiring diagram and explanation. The rear and front signal is also used for the rear and that the fader will not work anymore. In my case I have connected a parrot car kit and there I have a separate signal for the front and the rear. Just need to bring some wires to the back amp and connect it to the rear on the amp. This way I will have the front and rear function working on the amp. So if you want to do the same without the parrot, it is possible. You need to buy a parrot iso2car kabel bmw 2009. Connect the iso connector to each other.


----------

